# Consommation de Time Capsule



## jcs (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'un système simple et pratique pour utiliser Time Machine. J'ai évidemment pensé à Time Capsule... malgré les ondes WiFi.

Est-ce que qqu'un a des infos complémentaires sur le comportement et la consommation de Time Capsule ? J'ai lu dans la doc Apple qu'il consommait 34 watts. Mais par quoi ? Par heure ? Quand je ne me sers pas du DD? est-cequ'il se met en veille ? Combien consomme-t-il alors ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2010)

Pour les sauvegardes, il n'est pas besoin de chercher des solutions sophistiquées au niveau du matériel, le plus basique des disques USB2 est suffisant (attention quand même, basique ne veut pas dire "camelotte", mais simplicité), c'est même, personnellement, la seule utilisation pertinente que je trouve pour un disque USB2, si on excepte le cas des disques "nomades" devant pouvoir être connectés sur n'importe quelle machine, fut-elle sous Windows.


----------



## jcs (12 Août 2010)

Ok Pascal, merci pour ta réponse.

Si je te suis alors, un disque externe Western Digital pas trop gourmand en énergie fera parfaitement l'affaire ?

Est-ce que tu as des infos sur la consommation de Time Capsule en veille par exemple ?


----------



## chafpa (12 Août 2010)

Tiens donc. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question et la réponse m'intéresse


----------



## darkslide (12 Août 2010)

Je pense que la consommation va être affichée en heures  donc 30W/h en continu (doc dApple ici)

Je peux aussi imaginer que le 30W correspond avec le fait que Airport fonctionne, et quil y à des accès sur le disque (Time Machine )

Par contre, sans Airport jimagine que la consommation va être moindre  sachant que le disque se mets en veille après utilisation.


----------



## Palaz (12 Août 2010)

30 W doit être la puissance (je pense max) de la Time Capsule. Ça fait donc une conso max de 30Wh (et pas W/h).

Si on s'amuse à faire un petit calcul grossier on a :

30 x 24 (heures) x 30 (jours) x 0,1 (Prix du KWh, très très grossier car ne tient pas compte des heures pleines et creuses mais c'est pour avoir un ordre de grandeur) /1000 = 2,2 euros.

En gros en supposant que la Time Capsule tourne à fond tout le temps, tu auras une conso électrique d'environ 2 euros par mois. Evidemment c'est un maximum ! On peut simplement se dire que ça te prendra pas plus de 1,5/2 euros par mois.

Voilouuu


----------



## darkslide (12 Août 2010)

Palaz a dit:


> 30 W doit être la puissance (je pense max) de la Time Capsule. Ça fait donc une conso max de 30Wh (et pas W/h).


 
Oui, je sais, j'aurais du ecrire 30W par heure...sorry...


----------



## chafpa (12 Août 2010)

C'est bien mais cela ne nous dit toujours pas la consommation "en veille" :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Août 2010)

Une TC n'est jamais en veille. C'est une Borne Airport Extrême avec un disque dur. Donc quand le DD ne fonctionne pas, c'est peu ou prou comme une AEBS.

Les caractéristiques techniques de la dernière Airport Extrême (début 2009) :
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP509?viewlocale=fr_FR

donnent 12 V et 1,8 A

soit 21,6 W


----------



## chafpa (13 Août 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> soit 21,6 W


Ah quand même  ........


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Ah quand même  ........



Ben je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étonnant ? Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans :



Moonwalker a dit:


> *Une TC n'est jamais en veille*. C'est une Borne Airport Extrême avec un disque dur. Donc quand le DD ne fonctionne pas, c'est peu ou prou comme une AEBS.



Ça parait tout ce qu'il y a de plus clair, pourtant


----------



## chafpa (13 Août 2010)

No problème, c'est clair mais je ne pensais pas que sa consommation en "pseudo veille" pouvait être aussi importante 

Je ne maîtrise pas l'univers Mac et ses périphériques. Je n'ai switché qu'en décembre dernier :rose: et je découvre (presque) chaque jour une nouvelle chose


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> No problème, c'est clair mais je ne pensais pas que sa consommation en "pseudo veille" pouvait être aussi importante



Mais il n'y a pas de "pseudo" ni de "vraie" veille, la Time Capsule est avant tout un routeur dans lequel on a mis un disque dur, pas un disque dur avec un routeur annexe, et une vingtaine de watts heure pour un routeur, c'est assez normal comme consommation !


----------

